

Oracle retains the Hudson name and IP, community considers fork/rename - AhtiK
http://groups.google.com/group/hudson-users/browse_thread/thread/981e6fcde562a4f8/1e290b96e6cbf2df

======
raganwald
For someone who isn't in the Java trenches, what is new or notable in this
post that hasn't been discussed previously? What interesting new phenomena is
in play? What can I expect to pique my intellectual curiosity?

~~~
AhtiK
Yes, sorry for being too java-centric. This latest development from the last
24 hours confirms the strategy Oracle pursues for a few unfortunate OSS
communities, Hudson in this case. There are good examples where Oracle has a
great relationship with the community, this one just happens to be the
opposite.

Posting a mailing-list post is probably not a good source, agreed, yet it's
the most recent. Maybe this post from the Hudson creator and lead developer
sheds a better light: [http://kohsuke.org/2011/01/24/on-oracle-proposal-about-
hudso...](http://kohsuke.org/2011/01/24/on-oracle-proposal-about-hudson/)

I find it an interesting phenomena that there exists open source projects with
as permissive licenses as MIT that are hosted by companies who require
committers to sign the agreement that in addition to MIT/etc grants full IP
rights to the company coordinating the open source project. Additionally the
use of open source project name can be controlled by a company with a
commercial interest.

I'm not saying that it's evil, just something community members often don't
realize or suspect until these rights get enforced.

I find the situation somewhat similar to Facebook. Users accept terms at sign
up that in essence give a full royalty-free copyright to Facebook for any item
user writes or posts.

